#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Was bedeuten diese Werte? >

## MIPASA

Meine Schwester ( Magersüchtig) wurde gestern aus der Klinik entlassen.   
  Im Arztbrief stehen einige Dinge die wir nicht verstehen und wir wüssten  gerne was folgendes bedeutet. 
  EKG:  SR, Steiltyp, HF 75/min , hohe T-Wellen in V2,3     < ist das alles gut oder schlecht?  
  Was sind isokore Pupillen?  
  Und was bedeuten pathologische Werte?   
  Diese Werte stehen dahinter. Sind sie zu hoch oder zu niedrig und mit was haben sie zu tun ?
  CK 654 U/L
  Ges. Bilirubin 1,16 mg/dl
  Glucose 55 mg/dl 
  Haben diese Werte was mit der Magersucht zu tun oder zeigen sie andere Krankheiten? Darüber stand nichts im Brief. 
   Danke

----------


## dreamchaser

EKG: SR, Steiltyp, HF 75/min , hohe T-Wellen in V2,3 < ist das alles gut oder schlecht? 
---> Normales EKG einens jüngeren Menschen, hohe T-Welle kann durch verschiedene Kaliumwerte bedingt sein, ist aber nicht schlimm 
Was sind isokore Pupillen? 
--> die Pupillen sind beiden gleichweit = Normalbefund!!! 
Und was bedeuten pathologische Werte? 
--> pathologische Werte sind Werte, die nicht im Normbereich liegen. Aber ob daraus ein großer Krankheitswert zu machen ist, ist vom Einzelfall abhängig. 
Diese Werte stehen dahinter. Sind sie zu hoch oder zu niedrig und mit was haben sie zu tun ?
CK 654 U/L --> erhöht, a.e. durch die Bulimie bedingt
Ges. Bilirubin 1,16 mg/dl --> erhöht, ebenfalls durch die Bulimie
Glucose 55 mg/dl--> erniedrigt, auch a.e. durch die Bulimie

----------

